# Ethernet card can't wake up.[SOLVED - BIOS update did it]

## m.s.w

I have a strange issue with one of my NICs. In total I have two. 

Internet <--->eth.1[MyGentooBox]eth.0<--->WRT54G(LAN and internet for others)

eth.0 is an onboard Realtec 1GB adapter.

If during boot WRT54G is switched off, eth.0 starts normally (kernel module is loaded, it is shown with ifconfig, static IP is assigned, everything looks fine). But after that, when I switch WRT54G on, eth.0 is not active. I mean, it looks like it is up and running (according to ifconfig), but the leds by the RJ45 interface on it are off and there is no link between eth.0 and WRT54G. Everything looks like the cable between eth.0 and WRT54G would be disconnected (but it is connected, and OK). The only thing that helps is to reboot having WRT54G switched ON. Then everything is fine - eth.0 is active and working.

Is it udev related or something?

m.s.w

----------

## xibo

what's the output of dmesg when you initialize the second interface?

is ifconfig reporting any interrupts?

EDIT: IS it all ok until you start the second interface, or does it only look ok on ifconfig? it might be an issue related to the routing tables that depend on interface initialization order.

----------

## m.s.w

I try to be more precise:

I have an onboard ethernet controller. This controller is connected by cable (twisted pair) to a wireless acces point.

If during boot access point is up and running - everything is fine.

If during boot access point is down/switched off, my ethernet controller behaves like the cable would be disconnected - which is good becouse if access point is down, then there is no physical connection to my ethernet controller. But after boot if i turn access point on there should be a link. But my ethernet controller behaves as there would be no physical connections.

Imagin your computer connected by a twisted pair cable to an internet. If you unplug the cable and you start your computer then your interfaces will be up even though there is no link. But after that, if you plug the cable back into the ethernet controller interface in your box you will immediately see that there is a link becouse you will see LEDs by your ethernet socket.

At my box, in that case, ethernet controller shows no connectivity like the cable wouldn;t be connected at all.

m.s.w

----------

